# Living in Malaysia



## pinkgarden (Dec 21, 2010)

Hi I just joined this forum and am looking for friends in Seremban where I live. Anyone out there? 

Also for anyone thinking of living in Malaysia, I have a blog that details what I went through buying, renovating and now decorating and have some costs of living in Malaysia there too. Check it out h at the-malaysia-project dot blogspot dot com (I cant get the URL in there.) I hope that it might be helpful for people.

Best


----------



## yjoe3t (Dec 21, 2010)

*Good Job*



pinkgarden said:


> Hi I just joined this forum and am looking for friends in Seremban where I live. Anyone out there?
> 
> Also for anyone thinking of living in Malaysia, I have a blog that details what I went through buying, renovating and now decorating and have some costs of living in Malaysia there too. Check it out h at the-malaysia-project dot blogspot dot com (I cant get the URL in there.) I hope that it might be helpful for people.
> 
> Best


You have done a very good job there. You live in Seremban? I am Joe from KL side


----------



## pinkgarden (Dec 21, 2010)

Thanks Joe. Nice to meet you.


----------



## travertine (Aug 10, 2010)

I think the bird might be a yellow vented bulbul

yellow vented bulbul (pycnonotus goiavier): info fact sheet, photos

Mark


----------



## pinkgarden (Dec 21, 2010)

Mark Hardy said:


> I think the bird might be a yellow vented bulbul
> 
> yellow vented bulbul (pycnonotus goiavier): info fact sheet, photos
> 
> Mark


Hey thanks you might be right. I will post it on the blog page maybe someone else will confirm. 

Thanks again!


----------



## noely1 (Aug 10, 2011)

*Living in seremban*



pinkgarden said:


> Hi I just joined this forum and am looking for friends in Seremban where I live. Anyone out there?
> 
> Also for anyone thinking of living in Malaysia, I have a blog that details what I went through buying, renovating and now decorating and have some costs of living in Malaysia there too. Check it out h at the-malaysia-project dot blogspot dot com (I cant get the URL in there.) I hope that it might be helpful for people.
> 
> Best


i looked at your blog and found it fascinating as i will be moving to Seremban to live with my girlfriend who was born and raised there,i would hope to meet up with any expats from Seremban


----------



## pinkgarden (Dec 21, 2010)

noely1 said:


> i looked at your blog and found it fascinating as i will be moving to Seremban to live with my girlfriend who was born and raised there,i would hope to meet up with any expats from Seremban



That's great. When will you be here?


----------



## noely1 (Aug 10, 2011)

*thanks for reply*



pinkgarden said:


> That's great. When will you be here?


i will be there in first week of september,and really looking forward to being with my girlfriend as its been a while


----------



## pinkgarden (Dec 21, 2010)

Best wishes on safe travels and an easy move. Send me an email at my blog email address once you are settled. It would be nice to meet you.


----------



## kevinwoo (Aug 24, 2011)

pinkgarden said:


> Best wishes on safe travels and an easy move. Send me an email at my blog email address once you are settled. It would be nice to meet you.


Hi PinkGarden, I must say you have a beautiful home! 
I always visit Seremban friends and found out alot of good food there.
If you are interested, i can recommend some place for you.


----------

